# Prescription cycling glasses



## welshpaddler (6 Feb 2017)

Does anyone have any advice on UK outlets for prescription cycling glasses they can recommend.

My optician, Optic Shop can supply frame with 4 front lenses plus prescription for about £130.00.

Seems reasonable unless you know different.


----------



## oldroadman (6 Feb 2017)

Try Optilabs at Croydon. Worth checking the website. They will supply mail order against a current prescription - make you get the IPD measurement (gap between the pupils) checked and documented, so they can make the specs perfectly.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2017)

+1 for Optilabs. Maybe a bit above your budget, but worth every penny imo


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2017)

Presumably the £130 includes inserts rather than direct glazed?
I visited optilabs, didn't personally like any of the direct glazed option (didn't want inserts)
I ended up with fully glazed transition Oakleys, but they were about double the figure quoted. I did dither over them for a long time, £50 off at RxSport finally swung it (recommended retailer), they offer a range of brands


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Feb 2017)

Mrs Dave got some good ones from Boots. They were £35.


----------



## Bollo (6 Feb 2017)

+another for Optilabs. I'm on some Oakleys at the mo' thanks to a pressie a few years back, but before that I'd had a few pairs of Optilab frames and lenses. They do the job at about a third of the price of the big brands.


----------



## Jon George (6 Feb 2017)

I got my 'cycling glasses' from SpecSavers. (I was fed up with having to buy huge sun-glasses to go over my normal specs when riding my motorbike.) They have a Reactolite coating and I believe only coat me £40.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Feb 2017)

As above - Optilabs or RX Sport. I've got directly glazed sports glasses with photochromic lenses for around £160 from Optilabs and grey Transitions Oakley Flak Jacket lenses for around £210 from RX Sport


----------



## Psycolist (6 Feb 2017)

Jon George said:


> I got my 'cycling glasses' from SpecSavers. (I was fed up with having to buy huge sun-glasses to go over my normal specs when riding my motorbike.) They have a Reactolite coating and I believe only coat me £40.


I am afraid my experience of the Specsavers chain was like many peoples experiences with branches of Halfords, Worse than useless ! When collecting my new glasses, I literally could not see through them, and when the staff checked the prescription against the lenses supplied, was told that they had been made back to front. A fortnight later went back to collect the next set, again couldn't see worth a dam, so they checked the lenses, ask another guy to re test my eyes, and admitted that the prescription made out by the first eye tester was 'not right' Another two weeks goes by and the 3rd set of glasses were ok for reading but very out of focus at distance. ( they are varifocals, and not my first pair ) Being completely frustrated at this point I asked for a refund, but was talked into a 3rd eye test ' by the shops top man' who was actually a women, and waited another 2 weeks for another set of lenses, which finally, I was able to wear. I am still not convinced that the distance part of the lens is spot on, but at least they are wearable. That is my experience of Specsavers, I certainly will not be going back in a hurry. To support my tale of woe, a work colleague has just collected her first ever pair of glasses from the same outlet. She only went there for a set of VDU readers, but was convinced by the staff that she needed distance as well. They sold her varifocals, which she has since returned to the shop because her vision is worse with them than without them. She is now waiting for a second set to be made for her, because the technician had made the lenses incorrectly, according to the shop staff ! Sound familiar ?


----------



## Globalti (7 Feb 2017)

My strong advice is to avoid the high street chains, who won't be able to cope with your requirement. They are bad enough on routine stuff as you can see from the post above. Look around and find a decent independent optician then go along at a time when they are not busy for a chat about frames, prescriptions and curvature. If you have a strong prescription a curved lens won't work but there are frames that are curved but have the lens in a flatter independent sub-frame, a good optician will be able to find something. Be sure however that they are confident their technician can cut the lens to fit the sub-frame, which is another challenge.

If you're lucky enough to live in Lancashire, the very excellent Junaid Ali at Ideal Eye Care near Blackburn is your man. He made me varifocal photochromic glasses in a curved Shopic frame; they were expensive but worth every penny as they are perfect in daylight or dark.


----------



## kingrollo (7 Feb 2017)

I grappled with this problem for years - I have a pretty hefty prescription (-5) which makes getting decent eyewear even more difficult

Optilabs are the best budget option - they still don't look great off the bike as the craftily put the bend in the frame no the lenses

In the end though, I want to extreme eyewear who glazed me some cycling specific rudy projects with transition lenses - not cheap at around £260 - but great specs and finally a solution !

Edit: extreme eyewear *will* put big prescriptions into a curved lense - only one of two outlets that would do this - and advice from many experts that it couldn't be done.


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> My strong advice is to avoid the high street chains, who won't be able to cope with your requirement. They are bad enough on routine stuff as you can see from the post above. Look around and find a decent independent optician then go along at a time when they are not busy for a chat about frames, prescriptions and curvature. If you have a strong prescription a curved lens won't work but there are frames that are curved but have the lens in a flatter independent sub-frame, a good optician will be able to find something. Be sure however that they are confident their technician can cut the lens to fit the sub-frame, which is another challenge.
> 
> If you're lucky enough to live in Lancashire, the very excellent Junaid Ali at Ideal Eye Care near Blackburn is your man. He made me varifocal photochromic glasses in a curved Shopic frame; they were expensive but worth every penny as they are perfect in daylight or dark.
> 
> View attachment 336575


Those frames would be way too heavy aesthetically for me (they're a bit like the direct glazed options at Optilabs which I tried on and really disliked), hence going for the half framed Oakleys 
I'm lucky I guess that I don't have that strong a prescription (around -2.5 from memory)


----------



## Big T (7 Feb 2017)

I've had 2 sets of direct glazed prescription sunglasses from Optilabs and they've been really good. My wife recently got a pair from them and the lenses are a bit loose in the frames. We both have photochromatic lenses so that they can be used at night or indoors.

I did look into getting some Oakleys, but they are twice the price - about £330, though the quality is meant to be very good.


----------



## boydj (7 Feb 2017)

I've got Oakleys from RXSport - expensive, but worth it. Mine have a distance prescription so I can use them for golf and cycling. I'm on my fourth pair in ten years or so.


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2017)

boydj said:


> I've got Oakleys from RXSport - expensive, but worth it. Mine have a distance prescription so I can use them for golf and cycling. I'm on my fourth pair in ten years or so.


I'm hoping mine last longer than a couple of years! My prescription doesn't change that much year on year, at least not enough to affect being able to see the road while cycling


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Feb 2017)

Jon George said:


> I got my 'cycling glasses' from SpecSavers. (I was fed up with having to buy huge sun-glasses to go over my normal specs when riding my motorbike.) They have a Reactolite coating and I believe only coat me £40.



I used to use the Rudy Project Rx system and get the insert as one of the pairs

Unfortunately they now only "glaze" their own frames


----------



## Jon George (7 Feb 2017)

Psycolist said:


> I am afraid my experience of the Specsavers chain was like many peoples experiences with branches of Halfords, Worse than useless !


Intriguing. I've been using them for years, and have only had one minor problem - and that was caused by miscommunication. Mind you, I've never ventured into varifocals, as with my prescription I'd need a bank loan to buy them.


----------



## Randomnerd (7 Feb 2017)

Infield Safety do prescription safety glasses, which I use for cycling and work. They're sourced in Germany and are very good for around £135, but only clear. I've also had Rudy Project direct glazed with swap-over photochromic lenses, but they were about £350 and not as robust (I'm a drystone waller so they have to stand up to some abuse).


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Feb 2017)

Jon George said:


> (I was fed up with having to buy huge sun-glasses to go over my normal specs when riding my motorbike.


Oh do treat us to a pic of this.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Feb 2017)

Bill & Taylor in Teignmouth fitted me out with some Norville SRX specs which have a prescription insert and clear, yellow and dark lenses.


----------



## Stinboy (8 Feb 2017)

+1 for Optilabs. I'm -3 in both eyes and the lenses are thick so they do protrude from the frame slightly, but not so much that they look daft.

I went for the photochromatic too at £180, and I was impressed by the speed of delivery. One of the best bike related purchases I've made - I wish I'd done it sooner


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2017)

Stinboy said:


> +1 for Optilabs. I'm -3 in both eyes and the lenses are thick so they do protrude from the frame slightly, but not so much that they look daft.
> 
> I went for the photochromatic too at £180, and I was impressed by the speed of delivery. One of the best bike related purchases I've made - I wish I'd done it sooner




They do now offer thinner lenses for an extra £49


----------



## Stinboy (8 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> They do now offer thinner lenses for an extra £49



Yep I saw that, but decided against it as I'm tighter than a submarine door


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2017)

Stinboy said:


> Yep I saw that, but decided against it as I'm tighter than a submarine door




*cough* me too..


----------



## Stinboy (8 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> *cough* me too..



It took me 18 months to justify buying them, I trawled the interweb for discount codes, I even left it a month after getting the 'try before you buy' frame samples to see if they'd give me some money off. All to no avail.

My next trick is going to be to take a thermos into work and use their electicity to boil the kettle for brews at home


----------



## Big T (9 Feb 2017)

Stinboy said:


> It took me 18 months to justify buying them, I trawled the interweb for discount codes, I even left it a month after getting the 'try before you buy' frame samples to see if they'd give me some money off. All to no avail.
> 
> My next trick is going to be to take a thermos into work and use their electicity to boil the kettle for brews at home



Optilabs often do a £20 off deal just before Christmas time. I took advantage of this the first time I ordered a pair, but the 2nd time I needed a pair PDQ, so just paid the full price.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Feb 2017)

Stinboy said:


> It took me 18 months to justify buying them, I trawled the interweb for discount codes, I even left it a month after getting the 'try before you buy' frame samples to see if they'd give me some money off. All to no avail.
> 
> My next trick is going to be to take a thermos into work and use their electicity to boil the kettle for brews at home


I think you should start a new thread on meanie/clever tips - seem to remember a semi jokey short book on such things a few years ago. And of course the "semi jokey" gives you a get out if anyone accuses you of being too mean.


----------



## psmiffy (9 Feb 2017)

Oakleys - my first pair were mind boggling expensive something like 18years ago





Battered, been super glued a few times single vision but served me well on a £s/use basis they ended up costing me nothing and I still use them - prescription is still more more or less what I have now for medium and distance - more than good enough for driving or as gash for water sports

However, they were getting on a bit and I really needed varifocal for map reading, gps etc - so






Expensive - but probably the last pair of cycling sunglasses I will buy - Absolutely excellent - varifocal - supposedly the lenses were stamped out individually for my prescription - only drawback I can find apart from the price is that they are polaroid which means that everytime I hold my camera up in a portrait sort of way I think the camera is not working


----------



## toffee (9 Feb 2017)

psmiffy said:


> Oakleys - my first pair were mind boggling expensive something like 18years ago
> View attachment 336884
> 
> Battered, been super glued a few times single vision but served me well on a £s/use basis they ended up costing me nothing and I still use them - prescription is still more more or less what I have now for medium and distance - more than good enough for driving or as gash for water sports
> ...



Where did you get them from?


----------



## psmiffy (9 Feb 2017)

toffee said:


> Where did you get them from?



A really posh opticians in Northampton - Sheinman Opticians


----------



## toffee (9 Feb 2017)

psmiffy said:


> A really posh opticians in Northampton - Sheinman Opticians


Just looked at their website - looks too posh for me


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Feb 2017)

ah, this thread is kinda history for me - maybe will be for others if they wait.

Used to have to hunt for glasses that would take prescription inserts - not that many around.

And some, when not using the dark lens, made me look like some perverted frog as you could see the insert.

Think Les Dawson's Cosmo Smallpiece.

Now, happily, despite having to put the reading glasses on for certain bike tasks, I can use Aldi's cheapo 3 lens things that cost way less than a fiver. And in all honesty look as good to me as my Oakleys that cost me well over £200 20 years ago.


----------



## psmiffy (9 Feb 2017)

toffee said:


> Just looked at their website - looks too posh for me



from my CGOB



> - visit the usual optician suspects - they look at me as if I am an alien when I explain what what I want - finally pluck up the courage and go in a shop that I have never been in - I have always considered it too posh for me - inside I discover I am right - it is too posh for me - However, a nice man is summoned to speak to me and understands straight away what I am talking about - Varifocal sports glasses and a decent pair of photochromic varifocal glasses


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Feb 2017)

psmiffy said:


> Oakleys - ... more than good enough for driving or as gash for water sports



what does this mean? is the answer SFW?


----------



## psmiffy (9 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> what does this mean? is the answer SFW?



I assume you? "Gash" = not the best - expendable - product of being a RAF sprog


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Feb 2017)

well a bit more than that but thanks for the reply psmiffy - you learn something new everyday.

On service slang I always rather liked SNAFU but was never sure if it was genuine.

all the best.


----------



## vickster (14 Feb 2017)

When I got my Oakleys (albeit with a £50 discount voucher), the cost for a frame as you describe (I got the Bottle Rocket), direct prescription glazed with polarising/transitions lenses were only around £30 more than the Optilabs offering which did nothing for me aesthetically (I went to their showroom as its closeby)

I used RX sport, might be worth a look http://www.rxsport.co.uk/


----------



## vickster (14 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> Thanks for that, Vickster, but they start at £200 for prescription lenses, and they also don't seem to do clear ones, which is what I need for night riding.


Mine are clear and then darken being transitions 

The Optilabs ones were £230 IIRC for a similar direct glazed spec, but maybe the gap has widened


----------



## vickster (14 Feb 2017)

£100 for inserts or direct glaze? Sounds like you are sorted


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> Direct glazed. (I already have inserts, which are attached to a pair of Aldi tinted sports glasses using BluTack.)




For what it's worth TMN, transition lenses are very good, day and night. I use them all year round in dark and light. 
Have no fear they are very safe.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2017)

In fact, would like to add. When you first get them, on a sunny day you do check to see that they have actually darkened and cleared when it's dark, they are that good.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (29 Mar 2017)

A bit of a thread resurrection here 

I've got a sample box from Optilabs and kinda like the Rascal frames. It's all a bit different being all plastic with just the grippy bits at the end of the arms, especially when my day glasses are ultra thin virtually frameless titanium jobs.
So everything seems to sit lightly enough. My eyebrows are just grazing the top of the glasses and my cheeks only touch if I give it a good grimace. They only move if I look down quick.
These things are going to be closer to my face, I accept that but don't want to blow £200 and think it's a mistake.

Because of what they are is there a period of 'getting used to' something different or do first impressions last?

I used to be indecisive but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## Vantage (29 Mar 2017)

I've had mine for two years and absolutely love them to bits. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Performanc...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EYFC98GZDCCKARSYP0QK

The actual prescription lenses on mine were done by the manufacturer of the glasses and are clearer than my normal specsavers cheapo glasses. Initially they felt a bit 'distorted' but I've gotten use to them.
Being interchangeable, there's always a shade for whatever weather I ride in although I'm not to keen on the black lenses as they tend to be very contrasty which to me at least, makes pothole spotting somewhat difficult. Good job my wheels are strong.
I've not noticed any scratches on either the outer or inner lenses except for where the two lenses touch at the sides. It's not noticeable when wearing them. I can't say they fall off easily either...I have 'oily' skin and they rarely move much. Condensation has been an issue but only in the worst of pouring rain and even then all I have to do is flip up the outer lense and just look through the inner one.
Mine cost me £90 2 years ago and that was because they did the prescription lenses too. Can't say I've regretted it.


----------



## kingrollo (30 Mar 2017)

I am a -5 prescription so this is real problem for me.
Optiplabs served a purpose but always looked a bit odd - but for the £100 paid they were good.
I finally took the plunge and via extreme eyewear got myself some rudy projects transitions for £250 - nothing else compares TBH. A tip I may of mentioned before if you have a hefty prescription you end up with a very thick looking lense, especially at the edges - have transitions or maybe a base tint reduces the 'goggle' appearance of this.


----------



## Johnno260 (30 Mar 2017)

I have looked at the optilabs site, I can't see where you add your prescription?

Also how do you ask for the sample box?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2017)

Johnno260 said:


> I have looked at the optilabs site, I can't see where you add your prescription?
> 
> Also how do you ask for the sample box?




Once you proceed to the checkout it will ask you for your prescription details. 

You will also need to give your PD (Pupil Distance) measurement, which isn't usually on your normal prescription. You have to ask your usual opticians for it. Some are very funny about giving you the information


----------



## Johnno260 (30 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Once you proceed to the checkout it will ask you for your prescription details.
> 
> You will also need to give your PD (Pupil Distance) measurement, which isn't usually on your normal prescription. You have to ask your usual opticians for it. Some are very funny about giving you the information



only as they know you're going somewhere use for glasses, issue being most high street opticians are expensive, which I understand they have the running costs to pay for.

thanks for the answer as well, I will try and get the PD from mine and see if they tell me to get lost.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> I think it's more that they have to give you the information if you ask. But if you don't ask, they won't volunteer it. My optician was absolutely fine with giving me that measurement.




Some are ok, Specsavers, some are not. Optical Express, who point blank refused.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> I thought they were required to give it if requested, but on googling the issue I see I was wrong about that.




The reason I went with Specsavers from Optical Express. Of whom I had a massive row about it with the shop and their head office.


----------



## Johnno260 (30 Mar 2017)

ah not good I am with optical express.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Mar 2017)

Johnno260 said:


> ah not good I am with optical express.


you are "with them"? They own your eyes? Don't tell me they signed you up to a legally stitched up "total vision solution" package.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (30 Mar 2017)

Johnno260 said:


> I have looked at the optilabs site, I can't see where you add your prescription?
> 
> Also how do you ask for the sample box?



Google "optilabs sample frame service". I couldn't find it via a link on the page.
The message files a request and they email you later to say it's coming.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (30 Mar 2017)

My opticians charged me £20 for my PD measurements.
I just told them that their Oakley stuff was way beyond my price range so I was going online.


----------



## Johnno260 (30 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> you are "with them"? They own your eyes? Don't tell me they signed you up to a legally stitched up "total vision solution" package.



As in they have my prescription, so if others have had issues asking for measurements, stands to reason they will be the same with me.

I will still ask politely.


----------



## flake99please (30 Mar 2017)

I use the Adidas Evil Eye half rim pro glasses. You can buy the prescription inserts separately.

Glasses example (there's 20+ designs)... http://www.vision3k.com/adidas-sung...167----a181/evil-eye-halfrim-pro-l-a181--6093

Lenses...http://www.vision3k.com/adidas-sunglasses/evil-eye-halfrim-pro-l-a167----a181/prescriptionclip


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> I tried Evil Eye inserts, but they were a nuisance on cold damp days/nights, steaming up between the insert and the outer lens.


Maybe in time you will find yourself in my happy situation - eyes changed with age and I no longer need prescription lenses for distance. Hello cheap and perfectly good Aldi glasses. I do need reading glasses though for important stuff - reading, cyclechat, peering at the strength of beer on beer pumps.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Mar 2017)

Johnno260 said:


> As in they have my prescription, so if others have had issues asking for measurements, stands to reason they will be the same with me.
> 
> I will still ask politely.


I'd ask politely (never does any harm) then get seriously bolshie if they tried any funny business.


----------



## Johnno260 (31 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I'd ask politely (never does any harm) then get seriously bolshie if they tried any funny business.



I will ask nicely, and also mention that I will be returning in a few weeks time for my regular frames to be changed as my daughter decided the arms should be pulled away from each other! lol


----------



## Johnno260 (31 Mar 2017)

Is all the info I need here?


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2017)

Johnno260 said:


> Is all the info I need here?



Looks like thats it, apart from no PD measurement.


----------



## Dan B (26 Apr 2017)

Jyst jumping on to say thanks for all the Optilabs recommendations. After trying their sample service and a quick phone call, I have just placed an order for the Rapide frames 

My eye test was done by Boots (because work pays for it). They eventually obliged with the PD measurement, but it no doubt helped that I'd bought some regular glasses from them already: I got the strong impression they would be happy to be obstructive if I hadn't previously spent some money with them.


----------

